
Google billionaire Eric Schmidt shares his top 3 tricks for building wealth - pinewurst
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/google-billionaire-eric-schmidt-shares-163531814.html
======
hoodoof
Be super smart, in the right place at the right time, meet the right people,
work super hard, make a whole series of seemingly trivial but ultimately
critically important life decisions/sliding doors moments, make a whole series
of deliberate major critically important life decisions (correctly), have alot
of luck. Rich!

I'm just not interested in the financial advice of the mega wealthy. Far more
interested in the financial advice of those who have done moderately well.

~~~
pizza
nassim taleb aphorism comes to mind: to become rich, work with the poor. to
become poor, work with the rich.

------
paulpauper
and #4: become the CEO of arguably the most successful and fastest growing
company in history, very early

~~~
hoodoof
That's the thing I keep forgetting to do whilst trying to "build wealth" \-
become CEO of Google in its earliest days. Why do I keep forgetting that?

